# goat cheese recipe



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a simple cheese curd recipe for goat milk. I've played with a few but don't like any of them. I'd rather do a 'fresh' cheese than a cultured one. I am working with unpasturized milk from my goats and most of the supplies - rennet, a few cultures, citric acid, etc.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do you want chevre or something like an unaged cheddar?


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

My family and friends favorite: Crock pot cheese. 3 quarts of goats milk in a crock pot set on low setting (about 85 degrees), when the milk is warm take a little out to dissolve a 1/4 tablet of rennet, add that back into the crock pot with a 1/4 cup of cultured buttermilk. 

If your crock pot will stay below 90 on low setting you can strain the curds after 3-5 hours; if the crock pot won't keep a low temp than turn it off before it gets over 90 and let it sit till curds form. 

I actively squeeze my curds in a double lining of cheese cloth until it's as dry as I want it than I break it up add sea salt and herbs and enjoy. 

If you don't have cultured buttermilk from you goats I highly suggest keeping some since it comes in so handy when making biscuits, pancakes and the like.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi this a quick lemon curd cheese I have also used white vinegar in place of lemon juice I make a lot of this cheese. 
Mountian Micks&#8217;s Lemon Cude cheese.
Homemade Lemon Greece Cottage Cheese
1 gallon pasteurized skim milk cow or Goats milk 
3/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 cup heavy cream

Pour the skim milk into a large double boiler and place over medium heat. Heat to 120 degrees F. Remove from the heat and gently pour in the lemon juice. Stir slowly for 1 to 2 minutes. The curd will separate from the whey. Cover and allow to sit at room temperature for around 30 minutes. 


Pour the mixture into a colander lined with a tea towel or cheese cloth and allow to sit and drain for 5 minutes. Gather up the edges of the cloth and rinse under cold water for 3 to 5 minutes or until the curd is completely cooled, squeezing and moving the mixture the whole time. Once cooled, squeeze as dry as possible and transfer to a mixing bowl. Add the salt and stir to combine, breaking up the curd into small size pieces as you go. If ready to serve immediately, stir in the cream. If not, transfer to a air tight sealable container and place in the refrigerator. Add the cream just prior to serving. 


This recipe was give to me by Grandmother of our first Greece landlords about thirty years ago,

As for the goats milk we also make cheese, yogurt and even ice cream out of it, My wife love a soft goats cheese that I make with Ginger and pistachio nuts. I roll the finished cheese in crushed pistachio nuts as well for the colour and the texture. Lovely on toasted sour dough bread in the morning.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Lots of good info here on starting out.
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese.html
Nancy


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Jay27 said:


> I'm looking for a simple cheese curd recipe for goat milk. I've played with a few but don't like any of them. I'd rather do a 'fresh' cheese than a cultured one. I am working with unpasturized milk from my goats and most of the supplies - rennet, a few cultures, citric acid, etc.




Not to be ugly...
But it would help those of us that can help you if you were more precise in your terms. 
I see cheese curd...that to me means an unpressed lumps of cheese...
then I see fresh cheese..that simply means something that is not aged...
then cultured...well most cheeses are cultured...save ricotta or other soft cheeses made with lemon juice or some such.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

cheese recipes:
http://www.cheesemaking.com/recipes/recipedetails.html


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Not to be ugly...
> But it would help those of us that can help you if you were more precise in your terms.
> I see cheese curd...that to me means an unpressed lumps of cheese...
> then I see fresh cheese..that simply means something that is not aged...
> then cultured...well most cheeses are cultured...save ricotta or other soft cheeses made with lemon juice or some such.


It's hard to be precise with your terms when you don't exactly know what you are talking about... I know just enough to be dangerous  

But, it looks like I have a few options to try... lets see what I can do!

Oh, never thought to use the crockpot to hold a semi-warm temperature... GREAT idea!


----------

